# Magic Mouse Setup for WOW



## hallatie (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Guys. New to the Mac

Play World of Warcraft with my 21.5 imac and magic mouse. Issue I am having is setup. So very different from my razer mouse. If I move up fast the mouse pointer goes all the way to the top of the screen. If I move slow instead it goes mush slower and is actually not bad for FPS games. My wow experience so far has not been fun. Like I am fighting to control my toon with this mouse. Any other gamers here who can advise me on the proper settings and their location in the OS?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 8, 2011)

You can change the mouse speed by visiting the "Mouse" pane of the "System Preferences" and adjusting the tracking speed.


----------

